# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Nueve departamentos registrarán lluvias de moderada a fuerte intensidad esta semana

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, dic. 21 (ANDINA).-* Desde mañana hasta el sábado, los departamentos de Huánuco, Áncash, Pasco, Junín, Huancavelica, Cusco, Puno, Apurímac y Ayacucho registrarán lluvias de moderada a fuerte intensidad, informó hoy el Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi).  
En las localidades ubicadas por encima de los tres mil 800 metros sobre el nivel del mar de los departamentos mencionados, se esperan precipitaciones acompañadas de granizo. 
Hacia la sierra norte también se registrarán lluvias de ligera a moderada intensidad, especialmente en Cajamarca, las zonas altas de La Libertad, Amazonas, Piura y el sur de San Martín. 
No se descarta la probabilidad de precipitaciones dispersas en la costa norte entre Tumbes y Piura. En la costa central resulta posible la ocurrencia de lluvias ligeras debido a un trasvase. 
El Senamhi indicó que informará oportunamente sobre la evolución de estas condiciones meteorológicas.Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra central y norte registrarán lluvias que favorecerán campaña agrícola Senamhi decreta alerta naranja por lluvias en diez departamentos Senamhi advierte riesgo de lluvias intensas en selva oriental y Huánuco esta semana Senamhi declara alerta roja por lluvias en 17 departamentos desde mañana hasta el sábado Lluvias continuarán esta semana en buena parte del país

----------

